# Please be extra cautious & I'd better be extra cautious



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

I would like to know what Finnish for "Please be extra cautious" and "I'd better be extra cautious" and as in when carrying a bag which has glasses or some heavy stuff, or when dealing with some dangerous materials.

My Finnish translations are

"Ole kiltti ja ole erikoisen varovainen."

and

"Minun pitäisi olla erikoisen varovainen."

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Hakro

Extra Virgin Olive Oil said:


> "Ole / koeta olla erikoisen varovainen." In Finnish we don't have the phrase "please". It's often translated "ole kiltti" but this is seldom heard in the real life.
> 
> "Minun pitäisi olla erikoisen varovainen."


----------



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

What if I want to add that I want to be extra cautious "not to fall my stuff on my ground"?

"Minun pitäisi olla erikoisen varovainen jotta ei pudota minun tavarani"?


----------



## Hakro

Extra Virgin Olive Oil said:


> What if I want to add that I want to be extra cautious "not to fall my stuff on my ground"?
> 
> "Minun pitäisi olla erikoisen varovainen jotta en pudota (minun) tavaroitani"?


----------

